# paperboys bike by schwinn heavy duty



## cleannsober (Mar 28, 2008)

Back in the day lol lol lol my brother and i had paper routes mid 60's, in CA. these schwinn heavy duty bikes were pass on from paper boy to paper boy,they had springer front end and spoke like a motor cycle heavy duty,frame to.am i dreaming or what????   would like someone to wake me up lol lol lol  and tell what   model ?????,or special order???? thank so much LOVE TO RIDE MY SCHWINN   cleannsober@yahoo.com


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 29, 2008)

cleannsober said:


> Back in the day lol lol lol my brother and i had paper routes mid 60's, in CA. these schwinn heavy duty bikes were pass on from paper boy to paper boy,they had springer front end and spoke like a motor cycle heavy duty,frame to.am i dreaming or what????   would like someone to wake me up lol lol lol  and tell what   model ?????,or special order???? thank so much LOVE TO RIDE MY SCHWINN   cleannsober@yahoo.com




welcome to the CABE cleannsober!!!

I think your screen name is cool -coming from a friend of Bill W no doubt!! (4 1/2 yrs on the 28th of this mo) )

Here is a link  of some of the catalogs that are scanned on the trfindley site.

It may help with your search of the biking your thinking of.



http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## kendemned (Mar 29, 2008)

*Great Link!!!*

I use it all the time for reference!
 Who is Bill W? Does he build bikes? J/K  My clean date is 9/23/2003!
 This is what got me started collecting bikes, Trading one addiction for another.
Ken


----------



## cleannsober (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks CORVETTE 55 Custom  ,yes its been awhile  35 years now  I own it all to God  & Bill W  what a man


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 19, 2015)

My guess would be a Schwann wasp. I have a 56 wasp very heavy duty spokes, springer fork, and wide handlebars.


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry Schwinn wasp.


----------

